# Chemical Toilet Disposal



## modestine (Jun 9, 2013)

Does anyone know of any campsites in the South West that allow chemical toilet disposal for a fee rather than having to pay for an overnight pitch :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Most C&CC sites allow you to do a quick stop to replenish water & dump waste & toilets, also to use the showers. Not sure how much...


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

modestine said:


> Does anyone know of any campsites in the South West that allow chemical toilet disposal for a fee rather than having to pay for an overnight pitch :?:


Dartmoor for example, charge £7.10 (website says £7) for the Motorhome Stopover package - fill up with fresh water, drain wastes, use all site facilities for 3 hours. Available to members only.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/ukcampsites/clubsites/motorhomeservicepoints/

Try this

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

£7+ just to empty a loo.  

A folding shovel is cheap & lightweight and could save a wildcamper £7 a day. 8O 8O 8O 

Little wonder ground water is at risk of pollution is it? :roll: 

Wouldn't it be a good idea if all registered campsites were required as a condition of their licence to allow access to fresh water and sewage dumping facilities at a "no-profit" price for non-residents?

Surely a basic public health precaution in a civilised society?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps this is one reason someone told me recently that they had been known to empty their cassette in the rubbish skip! I was shocked at the time but at £7 a throw, I can almost understand their reasoning.

Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> £7+ just to empty a loo.
> 
> ?


It isn't " just to empty a loo". You can do your washing in the laundry, shower yourself and all the family, fill clean water, empty waste water and rubbish and charge up your batteries and gadgets. I guess you can even save up the washing up if so minded !

Not cheap but more than just loo emptying and, if the alternative is lug it home and risk the bathroom floor, then not unwelcome.

I wish the tunnel and the ferry companies would put in a borne on the UK arrivals side.

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> It isn't " just to empty a loo". You can do your washing in the laundry, shower yourself and all the family, fill clean water, empty waste water and rubbish and charge up your batteries and gadgets. I guess you can even save up the washing up if so minded !


That's quite true G, but none of those useful facilities you list have much potential to create a public health hazard - except the loo emptying.


Grizzly said:


> I wish the tunnel and the ferry companies would put in a borne on the UK arrivals side.


We always empty out at Calais aire, you might not like it much for getting a good nights sleep but you can't really fault it as a waste dump can you? :? I'm not sure I see any great advantage in lugging the contents of the loo back to blighty for disposal. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We use the tunnel and overnight at Cite de Europe so it's too much of a trek to go back to the aire. There is a borne in the Folkestone tunnel parking area but it is on the outbound side and getting back to it on return to UK involves crossing the motorway and quite a long distance. I've suggested one on the arrivals side but was told we could dump clean water on the roadside there ! 

I suggest that it's all yet another case of most of the world not having any idea what motor homers want or need - or any obligation to cater to those needs. It doesn't always seem that way but we are in a minority. Caravanners are tied to sites and empty there. It doesn't occur to most people - and why should it ? - that MH s are different.

G

G


----------



## modestine (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry I should have asked if anyone knew of any _independent_ campsites in the SW that allow access to dump stations! (We are soon setting off to Europe for the foreseeable so we haven't joined C&CC). It's been interesting reading all your comments though so thank you all very much for responding.

Just for interest, we did a long term MH hire in SE Australia and Tasmania last winter where free public dump stations are in just about every town - fantastic.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> It doesn't occur to most people - and why should it ? - that MH s are different.


You're almost certainly correct there G. Not something that I'd really considered.
But - although it's understandable and quite acceptable for the layman to be unaware of the problem, is it acceptable for the local authority public health departments to be unaware of it (or more likely aware of it but turning a blind eye)? It seems from what you say that Eurotunnel prefer the "blind eye" approach?

Certainly most continental countries recognise that a problem exists and provide (usually free) disposal facilities. From what the O/P says, Australia also has the situation covered so why not the UK?

Maybe a case for some lobbying of the local councillor/MP next time they knock your door begging for your support?

Maybe even more radical, why not use the public health platform to promote the provision of aire/overnight facilities in the UK?

PS: Apologies to the O/P, it's not answering your question is it?
But it is keeping your query on the front page for a while. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't occur to most people - and why should it ? - that MH s are different.
> ...


The question is though : where does it all end ? There are great groups of people in this country with hobbies and interests all of whom want their interest to be catered for. I might be a motor homer but I'm also a tax payer and know how thinly money has to be spread these days. We can't all have some. Locally we have canals - and volunteers maintaining them and digging them out. We also have a river and much voluntary work there to provide moorings and cuts. We have pilots who maintain the local airfield and man it for meets. We have car enthusiasts who've done much work on our local MG car and promoting its history. I don't see motorhomers out there though, setting up Aires......though there is currently a CC rally by the river.

G


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

tonyt said:


> modestine said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of any campsites in the South West that allow chemical toilet disposal for a fee rather than having to pay for an overnight pitch :?:
> ...


Is the Camping and Caravanning Club service facility ONLY available to members? I thought it was available to anybody on payment of the fee. But maybe I'm wrong?

Oh and I think you are allowed up to 3 hours on site.

Mike


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Provided you are sensible and stay away from water courses is there a problem with the dig a hole shovel approach?

After all millions of tonnes of it is spread on our farm land every year http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/business/sectors/130187.aspx

Dick


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

mikebeaches said:


> Is the Camping and Caravanning Club service facility ONLY available to members? I thought it was available to anybody on payment of the fee. But maybe I'm wrong?
> Oh and I think you are allowed up to 3 hours on site.
> Mike


Only available to members:

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/ukcampsites/clubsites/motorhomeservicepoints/

JohnW


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,

The reference to spreading sewage slurry is relevant, but a little care is needed as the link states in burying the waste on land not likely to be disturbed for 3 weeks or near land being used for food production (fruit being one of the examples quoted).

I would do it as a last resort, due to the paper waste etc in the tank. Not sure how long the paper takes to decay, even though we do use Fiamma paper. Not sure what the blue fluids or Bio tabs would do to the soil.

I have no qualms using public toilets to empty, although I use discretion, and only visit when the toilet is not in use. I also exercise great care not to splash!!!

I did read (on here I think) about someone (possibly apocryphal ) who allegedly carried his tank into supermarket toilets in a rucksack. A step too far I think!!

Davy


----------

